# Bacteria Reports



## Flounder Grey (Jan 25, 2015)

Is it safe to surf fish with the bacteria counts at high levels?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Are you a healthy person? 

There have been hundreds of thousands of folks at the beach daily all summer. If you are a normal healthy person than your body will fight off any bacteria normally.

If you are not.... if you are an alcoholic, or a diabetic, or have an otherwise weak compromised immune system then you are too sick to get in the water.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

https://cgis.glo.texas.gov/Beachwatch/


----------



## TOMBOB (Apr 9, 2012)

mccain said:


> https://cgis.glo.texas.gov/Beachwatch/


Looks like I need to keep my mouth closed when fishing west of SLP.
Sometimes you can't help but get a little water in the face no matter how high you jump.


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Just as an extra safety measure, NO cuts or open wounds. Better safe than sorry. I fished surfside last weekend, lots of people out there.


----------



## dgerwin (May 23, 2016)

Vibrio is not limited to only those high-risk groups. I am not in any of the high-risk categories, yet I contracted it about 3 years ago. It has totally changed my life. It is deadly for about half the people who get it. Those who survive often lose a limb to amputation. 
For me, it entered my body via a spot on my foot that was rubbed raw from sand in my shoe. I even had an open cut on the other leg, but it did not come in there. 
If you want more info, or to see photos, check out my post and the replies from 2coolfishing community:

https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/#/topics/2004833?page=4


----------

